
Show HN: Express-like web server in a single file for node / good for learning - __app_dev__
https://github.com/dataformsjs/dataformsjs/blob/master/server/app.js
======
__app_dev__
In case you see this and are wondering why?

Basically Unit Tested and Demos pages needed a Web Server and originally I was
using PHP. But of course I didn’t want to publish a npm/js project that needs
PHP.

I could have simply used express but at the time was developing the project on
multiple computers so having a zero dependency express-like web server allowed
the project to remain small and very quick to copy.

